# nix gegen Elon Musk



## Bauschaum7 (13. Juli 2020)

verglaicht man aber BMW VW Mercedes etc  ...

Ist die Tesla aktie pervers ?

Ich meine wenn es nach dem Aktienkurs geht ,  müssten mindestens 50% der Leute weltweit einen Tesla fahren gegenüber den Aktienkursen von BMW , Audi VW etc  ...

Ich hab auch nur 20 Stück bei 320€  ,   aber mir ist das irgendwie zu krass und kommt mir zu suspekt vor was in paar Monaten so abgeht .  

Ich meine , wie wird der Kurs berechnet  bzw wie sind die Anleger drauf  ?   Oder haben garkeine weiter Geld reingepummt  sondern nur der Kurs wird immer weiter erhöht  ?


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2020)

> Ist die Tesla aktie pervers ?


Ja hat sich gestern aufm Kinderspielplatz ausgezogen


----------



## Poulton (13. Juli 2020)

Ferien sollten verboten werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (13. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich meine , wie wird der Kurs berechnet  bzw wie sind die Anleger drauf  ?   Oder haben garkeine weiter Geld reingepummt  sondern nur der Kurs wird immer weiter erhöht  ?



Ja, wie wird der Kurs berechnet. 
Keine Ahnung. Ich bin jedenfalls der Meinung das Analzysten wesentlich für die Kurse verantwortlich sind und nicht der tatsächliche Wert des Unternehmens gehandelt wird. 
Wenn bei VW der E-Golf nicht so läuft wie er soll spekulieren diese Analzysten das Tesla mehr Autos verkaufen kann. Geht Elon dann zum Proktologen wird auf sein baldiges Ableben spekuliert und die Aktie geht in den Keller. 
Also wird mit Phantasien und Wahrscheinlichkeiten der Preis einer Aktie mehr beeinflußt als mit Tatsachen. 
Deswegen sollte man nicht fragen ob diese oder jene Aktie "pervers" ist sondern den ganzen Markt als pervers betrachten, denn er wird von Leuten gestaltet die nichts mit den Unternehmen zu tun haben und fremder Leute Geld verbrennen und dadurch Geld machen.


----------



## belle (13. Juli 2020)

Ich denke man spekuliert nur, dass E-Autos das nächste "große Ding" wird und jeder mal eines brauchen wird und der normale Anleger springt darauf an.
Die Realität kann in 10 Jahren allerdings anders aussehen, ein Teil E-Autos für innerstädtische Fahrten, die anderen kommen per Bus, Diesel oder Wasserstoff.
Es wird auf jeden Fall nicht jeder ein E-Autos haben können:

Erstens sind die Akkus und die umfangreichere Software teurer, womit es sich (noch) nicht jeder leisten kann (Akku, Software, Steuergerät - da ist Tesla deutlich vorn, Qualität insgesamt eher mau).
Zweitens schalten wir mehr und mehr Kohle- und Atomkraftwerke ab (gut), dabei sehe ich aber nicht, woher die Leistung für das Aufladen der Akkus des Großteils der Pendler vom Land dann kommen soll.
Drittens steigen die Strompreise an den Ladesäulen seit einiger Zeit an und man prügelt sich schon um die Säulen. Schließlich hat man in der Stadt kaum eine Kraftstrom-Steckdose, welche im 10. Stock auch keinen Sinn hätte. 

Meine Meinung: Aktienblase, die noch eine Weile halten wird. Immerhin hat Tesla Vor- und Nachteile, das gute eigene Lade-Netz ist ein großer Vorteil.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juli 2020)

Lieber Bauschaum, es freut mich, dass auch du nun festgestellt hast, dass der Aktienmarkt von der Realwirtschaft weitestgehend entkoppelt ist und bin dir zutiefst dankbar, dass du deine Freude über diese Erkenntnis mit uns allen teilst. Das Forum braucht diese schlichten zwischenmenschlichen Momente.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Juli 2020)

Mahoy , danke nicht mir ,  Danke Tesla


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> verglaicht man aber BMW VW Mercedes etc  ...
> 
> Ist die Tesla aktie pervers ?
> 
> Ich meine wenn es nach dem Aktienkurs geht ,  müssten mindestens 50% der Leute weltweit einen Tesla fahren gegenüber den Aktienkursen von BMW , _*Audi*_ VW etc  ...


Du hast bei deiner eingehenden Recherche bestimmt bemerkt, dass der von mir markierte Hersteller einen noch "perverseren" Aktienkurs hat?
Und btw, alleine VW hat einen mehr als 7mal so hohen Umsatz wie Tesla.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2020)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man nicht fragen ob diese oder jene Aktie "pervers" ist sondern den ganzen Markt als pervers betrachten, denn er wird von Leuten gestaltet die nichts mit den Unternehmen zu tun haben und fremder Leute Geld verbrennen und dadurch Geld machen.


Heutzutage kaufen und verkaufen doch in Sekundenbruchteilen Computer Aktien. Den Algorithmen sei Dank!


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ferien sollten verboten werden.



Sommerferien Bundeswehr Camp mit Ausbilder sparanus würde bauschaum gut ablenken


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sommerferien Bundeswehr Camp mit Ausbilder sparanus würde bauschaum gut ablenken


Dann würde er keine Threads mehr wie diesen so schnell erstellen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. Juli 2020)

Aber nur wenn du mitkommst


----------



## Poulton (14. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sommerferien Bundeswehr Camp mit Ausbilder sparanus würde bauschaum gut ablenken


Bei Sparanus kommt mir immer wieder Oberst Klink in den Sinn.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bei Sparanus kommt mir immer wieder Oberst Klink in den Sinn.



Ich trau' mich ja gar nicht zu fragen, wer ich dann in der Nomenklatur von "Ein Käfig voller Helden" wäre ...


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2020)

Schulz


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich trau' mich ja gar nicht zu fragen, wer ich dann in der Nomenklatur von "Ein Käfig voller Helden" wäre ...



Corporal Peter Newkirk


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juli 2020)

Tengris Vorschlag gefällt mir besser. 



Aber einige Sprüche von Feldwebel Schulz sind auch nicht ohne:
"Im Krieg möchte ich keine Partei ergreifen!"
"Ich sehe nichts, ich war nicht hier, ich bin heute morgen nicht einmal aufgewacht!"


----------



## Poulton (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZdiUn3mube0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2020)

Klink ist Pilot, was erwartest du?


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juli 2020)

Klink ist der Tiger, und der Tiger ist immer der Sieger! Meint er zumindest.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Klink ist der Tiger, und der Tiger ist immer der Sieger! Meint er zumindest.



Da fehlt das sächseln!

Wenn wir aber gerade bei EKvH und einem Baumschau-Thread sind...
Da muss ich irgendwie an Col. Crittendon denken - das war irgendwie der damalige Clickbait.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juli 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Da fehlt das sächseln!



Da kann ich aber doch nicht schreiben, ohne gegen die Forenregeln zu verstoßen.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Klink ist der Tiger, und der Tiger ist immer der Sieger! Meint er zumindest.



Nün is aba ma Schluss hier, ja! 
See wissen janz genau dez so aein Papiertiecher wie diesa Klink in da Realität niemals de Siecher sein kann!


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juli 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nün is aba ma Schluss hier, ja!
> See wissen janz genau dez so aein Papiertiecher wie diesa Klink in da Realität niemals de Siecher sein kann!



Ich fürchte, in der Realität ist das genaue Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juli 2020)

Hab jetzt auch mal 2 Tesla Aktien gekauft bei 1231 .   Bin jetzt stolzer Teslabesitzer 

Ich weiß , bei dem Preis ist es echt unvernünftig . bei 300 wäre schon besser gewesen


----------



## P2063 (30. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> wenn es nach dem Aktienkurs geht , müssten mindestens 50% der Leute weltweit einen Tesla fahren
> Ich meine , wie wird der Kurs berechnet  bzw wie sind die Anleger drauf  ?   Oder haben garkeine weiter Geld reingepummt  sondern nur der Kurs wird immer weiter erhöht  ?



- hör bitte endlich mal auf zu plenken, das ist eine furchtbare Angewohnheit. Man macht vor einem Satzzeichen kein Leerzeichen.

- zum Wert ist es ganz einfach: Angebot und Nachfrage. wenn du es genauer wissen willst google einfach mal nach "Kursbildung" und "Orderbuch"

- die Aktie hat einen gegenüber anderen KFZ Herstellern so hohen Wert, weil Tesla nicht wie ein KFZ Hersteller bewertet wird, sondern wie ein Technologieunternehmen. Die Firma baut zwar Autos, ist ansonsten aber eher mit Google oder Apple zu vergleichen als mit VW oder Ford.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mal 2 Tesla Aktien gekauft bei 1231



auf der ersten Seite hast du noch geschrieben:



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> hab auch nur 20 Stück bei 320€



entscheid dich mal mit welchem Betrag du uns verarschen willst, ich glaub irgendwas von deinem Kraut war wieder mal schlecht


----------



## taks (30. Juli 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> entscheid dich mal mit welchem Betrag du uns verarschen willst, ich glaub irgendwas von deinem Kraut war wieder mal schlecht



Das Kraut war anscheinend so schlecht, dass er wieder gesperrt wurde.
Hoffentlich für ne Weile...


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Das Kraut war anscheinend so schlecht, dass er wieder gesperrt wurde.
> Hoffentlich für ne Weile...



Er kommt wieder   

Ich komm´ wieder, keine Frage - YouTube


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. August 2020)

war blöd formuliert   ,   die ersten 20  hab ich bei knapp 1130  wieder verkauft  .

War mir dann aber nichtmehr sicher ,  und dachte kauf einfach nochmal 2 

Weil 2 schadet nicht  soviel wie 20


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. August 2020)

Morgen gibts split oder ?


----------

